# Free Fight Championship: FFC On Tour



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*

April 25, 2009

JenArena,
Jena, Germany

Oleg Tinins vs. Jerry Otto
Olivier Elizabeth vs. Philipp Schranz
Joao Wilson vs. Maik Stumbries
Laimonas Stancikas vs. Maik Brändel
Jens Müller vs. Silvio Haufe
Peter Norbert vs. Hendrik Nitzsche
Donatas Valuzis vs. Hichame Abdallaoui
Lars Rauchbach vs. Christian Lo Re
Ivan Buchinger vs. Ric Schreiter
Arturas Liutikas vs. Markus Wagner
Roderik Jambor vs. Norman Jendritzyk
Ilja Skondric vs. Franco Schulze
Vazlaf Maier vs. Benjamin Brinsa*


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Christian Lo Re defeated	Lars Rauchbach 
Joao Wilson defeated	Maik Stumbries
Atila Vegh defeated	Markus Wagner
Laimonas Stancikas defeated	Maik Brandel
Silvio Haufe defeated Jens Muller
Donatas Valuzis defeated	Hichame Abdallaoui
Norman Jendritzyk defeated Roderik Jambor
Ignas Petkus defeated Hendrik Nitzsche
Benjamin Brinsa defeated	Arturas Liutika
Ivan Buchinger defeated	Ric Schreiter
Oleg Tinins defeated	Jerry Otto
Ilja Skondric defeated Franco Schulze
Philipp Schranz defeated	Olivier Elizabeth


----------

